# Qctp



## AustinTom (May 31, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the quick change tool post I made.  I made it from a kit and plans from Metal Lathe  Accessories. I've since made a boring bar holder also.  And that is the first cut being taken with there new tool post.  I find it to be much better than the latter that came with the lathe.


.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks for looking.

Austin


----------



## aeroHAWK (May 31, 2015)

VERY NICE! I have looked for QCTP designs and haven't seen that one. I really like it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brino (May 31, 2015)

Hey Austin,

Great work! You'll get many years of service(and many projects) out of that.
What a great feeling ; making your own tools.

I'll have to go check the MLA description.....does that one handle lock both the tool-holder to the post(by expanding the male side of the dovetail) and the entire post to the cross-slide?

-brino


----------



## tweinke (May 31, 2015)

Good job! I have been thinking of getting one of those kits from MLA too but have been concerned I may not be able to get the tapered parts right.


----------



## AustinTom (May 31, 2015)

tweinke said:


> Good job! I have been thinking of getting one of those kits from MLA too but have been concerned I may not be able to get the tapered parts right.



It's not hard. Just leave the compound set up at the same taper and both will be the same. I highly recommend MLA products. Very good plans, instructions and parts. This isn't the only thing I purchased from him, just the only one I've finished. 

Austin


----------



## AustinTom (May 31, 2015)

brino said:


> Hey Austin,
> 
> Great work! You'll get many years of service(and many projects) out of that.
> What a great feeling ; making your own tools.
> ...



Yes the one handle does both. I'm not sure if I like that but time will tell.


----------



## alloy (May 31, 2015)

Do you have  link to the Metal Lathe Accessories web site?


----------



## AustinTom (May 31, 2015)

Sure it is:

http://statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/index.html


----------



## thomas s (May 31, 2015)

Nice job on the tool post it looks great. thomas s


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 1, 2015)

Just cked the site, price for complete kit seems pretty good deal. If I didn't have one all ready I'd do it too. Mines an older enco made different then they do on others , not a piston or wedge type , it's got a totally different design that you cannot even find the holders much anymore every once and a while eBay has some but they get pricey .


----------



## AustinTom (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys. It was a very fun project. I'm not sure I like how it locks everything with one lever, but I'm going to use it for a few months and see. It's a very simple design, and has plenty of room for changing up how some of that works if I  want to in the future. Once I get my other lathe painted and put back together, I'll be making another tool post anyway. 

Austin


----------

